
A Link Between Pure Math and Physics - 68c12c16
https://www.wired.com/story/secret-link-uncovered-between-pure-math-and-physics
======
CarolineW
Discussed at length:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15825700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15825700)

~~~
68c12c16
thanks for the pointing...I did not have the chance to check out hn at the
time...

seems that currently hn uses url as the sole criterion to identify duplicate
topics; but I guess one of the alternatives to that would be to use some
semantic based features to merge equivalent topics unto a same topic thread --
but then in that case, it would all depend on how we define _equivalence_...

